# So much to take in...



## FortheLoveofChari (Nov 22, 2013)

How can I do the right thing? 

I don't want to be the owner that holds on...but I don't want to pts if there is life...

The quality life scale has her at 24 but how do really say it is time?

She isn't herself but doesn't cancer just take a lot out of you? 

Also before all this my fiance and I had been thinking of getting a puppy gsd now I don't want to feel like I am getting one out of mourning, and with Kodi our aussie mix he seems depressed.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Keep her comfortable, consider each moment a blessing, take it one moment at a time, and you will know when it is time. And you may not even have to make the decision after all.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

See if you can find a hospice vet. The focus is on the quality of life rather than cure. 
Get the puppy.


----------



## FortheLoveofChari (Nov 22, 2013)

I honestly didn't know they had hospice vets, though I have seen that word thrown around here and there...it would be nice for her to not have to move much. We payed ball today, not like usual. It was thrown more at a distanst of 8 week puppy but I saw a spark in those eyes for awhile. My heart swelled and I was happy to see today was a good day.

My fiance and I discussed puppy and we e-mailed a local breeder who we pass every summer camping. It is hard but we would love Chari to at least touch a puppies life. She is so motherly and sweet. She even raised to have kittens when they were abandoned...granted I did the food and such care, but she gave them a mother. Lol

Sorry but she truly is a sweetie and I wish everyone could have met her and saw how she was gentle with all living things. It was like she had no drive to hurt anything but the moment she saw that bite suit or you walked into that house without permission (aka us opening the door) you wouldn't know it was the same dog that had kittens suckle on her and was founf cuddling a pet rat.

She has an amazing heart...I am just worried I might have a high standard now because of her....is that wrong? Will I be expecting to much?


----------



## FortheLoveofChari (Nov 22, 2013)

Unfortunately I cannot find anything for Ohio in the ways of Hospice. I believe my vet will be open tomorrow, I will call and see if they have any numbers for hospice. I was also wondering if getting her acupuncture would help her...I have heard a lot on that for arthritis pain...what about cancer pain?


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

It would be the same for me - no specialist vets in the area. Yes - I agree acupuncture if available in your area - would be something to consider. What I would do, is to have a consultation with my vet about treatment and pain management and any recommendations he may have.


----------



## FortheLoveofChari (Nov 22, 2013)

Yes, I had consulted the oncologist, he gave me all the options and let me choose without pressure. I chose to opt out of chemo as she is 9 years old, and granted she was in great health until the cancer, but with her age I feel it would be hard on her. She always had a sensitive digestive system and I can imagine that chemo would make it harder on her even when supplementing genoflora in her food. 

I am going the route with Tramadol and odensetron (spelling might be jacked up..) and whatever she will stomach or will eat is what she gets. 

She has lost interest in her kibble (she's on Acana along with our corgi/aussie cross). So I had added egg to it and that peeked her interest, but slowly it dulled out for her. I'm suspecting that chewing has become energy zapping. So then I just made a liquid mixture for her, homemade chicken broth with chicken and egg in it. That seems to be the life elixir for her right now. 

I'm just in need of finding vitamins as I'm sure that isn't going to provide her with everything right now. I just can't wait to pay day... x.x all this running around from OSU along with acquiring a house in one months time has zapped my funds. I closed out my savings for her....as really it was for vet bills to be honest but didn't expect to be spending a grand in vet bills in less than two weeks. But still my paycheck her in a week will bring me above the waters and I can take care of the little things she needs to thrive.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I agree with you about the chemo at her age. For the food, you may want to soak a bit of kibble and even mash it or use rice and add that to your chicken/egg combo. If you have a blender or food processor you could use that. It may hellp. For the vitamins, NuPro silver may work as you can mix that in the broth - start with 1/2 dose and work up to avoid tummy upset. For the vet bills - you may want to talk to them about a payment plan.


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

This site might help you find a place: Animal Hospice :hug:


----------



## sarah1366 (Nov 3, 2013)

You will know when its time they have an expression that just breaks your heart they look at you in a way to say let me go yput cant mistake that expression
So sad its the hardest thing to do 
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

You will know when it's time. It will be the hardest decision to make though. I still second guess it, but I know I did what was best for Riley (he was suffering) and not what was best for me. (a part of me died that day too)

(hugs)


----------



## FortheLoveofChari (Nov 22, 2013)

Is it a german shepherd thing? Because I don't remember it being this hard with my border collie mix that I had to pts in 2011.

Today she really struggled to get up to go potty. And I noticed a puddle on the carpet...she went in her sleep. She couldn't make it to the back door and she gave up at the door. The look in her eyes when she laid down was broken. She threw in the towel today.

I can't bare it..why is their time with us so short?


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

Wishing you strength, she really needs you to be strong now, so you can do what you need to do. Thinking of you and your girl.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

when you get another dog while one is sick or died you're
not replacing the dog. you're getting another dog. having
a pup might perk up the other dog.


----------



## FortheLoveofChari (Nov 22, 2013)

Just got back from OSU....she passed away before we got back from Thanksgiving Dinner. I'm posting a letter to her in the good byes to tell her life story...


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm very sorry to hear about your girl, RIP Chari


----------

